# Topics > Projects >  ACCOMPANY,  European Commission 7th Framework Programme

## Airicist

Website - accompanyproject.eu

----------


## Airicist

CH72-Dautenhahn-video-CareObotInRobotHouse

----------


## Airicist

Empathy in Human-Robot Interaction




> ACCOMPANY - Integrated robot technologies for supporting elderly people in their homes

----------

